# Gold Filled Scrap Complete Process - Video



## kadriver (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is a new video on how I process my Gold Filled Items.

Any critical comments would be appreciated!

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=iMfolFC0Rr8

Thanks for looking!

kadriver


----------



## Palladium (Jan 20, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMfolFC0Rr8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]


----------



## kadriver (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Palladium. I couldn't figure it out this time.

kadriver


----------



## GotTheBug (Jan 21, 2015)

Kadriver, when you post the link, put a "[youtube]", without the quotes, in front of the link, and a "[/youtube] after, that should do it. Can't wait to watch the vid in a few minutes, love your work!


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 22, 2015)

The correct URL is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMfolFC0Rr8 without the "edit" parameter.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 22, 2015)

kadriver said:


> Thanks Palladium. I couldn't figure it out this time.
> 
> kadriver



Sometimes you need to log out of your account to make sure you get it posted correctly.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 22, 2015)

```
[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMfolFC0Rr8 [/youtube]  <---  will not work
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMfolFC0Rr8[/youtube] <--- will work
```

just remove the "S" from "HTTPS" at the start of the URL

the "S" is for security (it's a secure socket layer)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 22, 2015)

Very good video, Kevin. When I look at process videos, I tend to focus on technique, how everything was manipulated, more than anything. Your technique was excellent. Great written explanations.


----------



## kadriver (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you Chris. Coming from you I consider that verification that I am on the right track honing the craft. I am just an advanced beginner.

I made this video as a demonstration. If a picture is worth a thousand words, then a video is worth a million.

kadriver


----------



## BROKE (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting the video. I like watching your videos, they are always full of information and you make it look so easy.


----------



## BROKE (Oct 10, 2015)

Was that 420 grams before or after you stripped everything off?


----------



## kadriver (Oct 28, 2015)

BROKE said:


> Was that 420 grams before or after you stripped everything off?




That weight was AFTER stripping off the non-gold filled material.

kadriver


----------



## dlockwood51 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi there,
I am new to Gold Refining and have downloaded and read several books, articles, etc. I understand must of the steps and within the next week will be trying this for the 1st time. I am waiting on my beakers to arrive, but already have all of the chemicals. I have an book that covers a lot of topics including gold filled CM Hoke Refining process and just watched your video 3 times. 1st of all I will not take any shortcuts in the process and if it take me twice as long it just will. We have about 40 pounds of gold filled jewelry scrap (Wife does vintage jewelry for a living and we have been saving anything 1/20, 1/10th, gold filled, etc that is broke or she just can't sell for years). My plan is to take just 100 grams to start with. I have already removed anything magnetic and have peeled, pulled, and cut things off that were. I should note that the only Gold filled items we kept were non magnetic with exception of lockets that may have had a hinge of different material and only exception is of pocket watches that we just kept the entire watch. 

My question is...are there any things for a beginner, other than what I have read, studied, looked up, that you would suggest. I plan on heating up everything to burn off impurities, then giving them Nitric acid/distilled water baths to dissolve the metals/materials that shouldn't be there. Do that process until sure it is good and clean, then proceed with the Refining part. I plan to do this whole process outside in my shed wearing very protective safety gear, etc (I will be safe from fumes, etc). Any suggestions and/or advise will be welcomed.
Thank you, Dana


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Dana. It sounds like you have a good general idea of how to process gold filled. The one thing that concerns me is working in your shed. Nitric generates deadly NOx gasses when dissolving those base metals. If you're working in any type of enclosure like a shed or other building, you must have good fume extraction. The fumes will destroy anything else in the shed, like tools, and the damage they cause to your lungs is cumulative and irreparable. Never rely on a respirator, even if it's rated for acid fumes. Few of them will protect against nitric fumes, and those that do only last so long. Be safe. No amount of precious metals is worth your health, or the health of those around you.

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Apr 5, 2017)

Give serious consideration to what Frugal say's about the corrosiveness of the fumes. You will be digesting about 580 ounces over time and recovering about 10 plus ounces of gold if it is all gold filled. (avg about 2%) 

So it will be worth the effort but be careful of the fumes and be responsible with your waste. and enjoy the process! Welcome to the forum.


----------

